# Rosewood single barrel slimline



## NGLJ (May 24, 2022)

A very generous, and very talented, woodworking friend who makes beautiful acoustic guitars gave me some rosewood from which I got 6 @ 11/16" x 11/16" x 5" blanks and a few small 3" blanks. I have not turned a rosewood before and it was a new and pleasurable experience. It isn't difficult to see why rosewoods are so prized. Attached is my first pen from the wood. The photo does not do justice to the color. It sands and finishes beautifully. Even a friction finish feels like glass!


----------

